# Best ankle straps



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Thought this might be an interesting discussion.

I'm in the market for new bindings, ankle strap is just one component, but it's an important one - and it's discouraging to read up or check out a binding that seems perfect, then read a review criticizing the ankle strap's comfort.

Does anyone get ankle straps right today? 
I haven't been 100% impressed with any that I've owned over the past 20 years. Maybe this should be the starting point for my shopping.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux are the most comfortable bindings I've ever ridden.

Ride are the most uncomfortable, though I haven't ridden any of their bindings from the last two years or so, so they could've improved.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Flux is definitely in my short list for bindings. Last year's DS30 or this year's RK30 I can have for basically the same price. Visually at least, the straps look similar, their site shows differences but I'm not sure how much of that is actual vs. marketing. I imagine both are good.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

+1 for Flux. I rode the DMCC Lights last year and I'm probably getting another pair this year because they were stolen. Rome is pretty good, comfortable but not as supportive.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Most bindings now have contoured ankle straps. I've found Burton and Union's asymmetric straps are my favorites.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Most bindings now have contoured ankle straps. I've found Burton and Union's asymmetric straps are my favorites.


The restricted (which have the asym straps) Burton Customs with the re:flex base are on my short list, as are the Union Contact Pros... I wasn't sure on the Union straps, I saw some negative comments - at least from guys who really crank their straps. I think I pull mine pretty tight... ankle strap, not toe... so that was steering me a little away from that.

I do keep hearing great things about Flux - I never even heard of them until this year, only one shop at a resort an hour from here carries them, I haven't gotten there yet... 
...but I'm still tempted to pull the trigger on some sight-unseen last-year model DS30's, based on all the positive comments. Would like to check out this year's RK30's in person though. I'm getting the feeling that for my needs, either one would be great, in sort of a 6-one-way, half-dozen-the-other sort of sense.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Flux are the most comfortable bindings I've ever ridden.
> 
> Ride are the most uncomfortable, though I haven't ridden any of their bindings from the last two years or so, so they could've improved.


You should try out the new bindings that ride is putting out if you have not for awhile. The wedgie footbed has quite a bit of cushioning now. I have herd some people think it has "too much" cushioning, but I really like it. They have also put out new ankle straps the last few years that are a lot more comfortable than the old ones. They distribute the pressure better than their older straps and although they still look thin they feel way better. I am not saying you should go out and buy some now or they are the most comfortable, but if you get the chance to try out some of the new stuff and are in the mood you might be surprised.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

I know, I've seen a few Ride bindings in my research travels here... no doubt they all look better than the set I have now, even fundamentally different in the ways my current Ride bindings let me down - several of their models caught my eye actually.
But a bad experience doesn't leave me feeling like I should reward that with another purchase.
If nothing else, I'd like to try something new from someone new.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

geolemon said:


> I know, I've seen a few Ride bindings in my research travels here... no doubt they all look better than the set I have now, even fundamentally different in the ways my current Ride bindings let me down - several of their models caught my eye actually.
> But a bad experience doesn't leave me feeling like I should reward that with another purchase.
> If nothing else, I'd like to try something new from someone new.


I also have a growing list of bindings as it just seems like there are nice things on one, that isn't on another, the perfect binding seems elusive. 

In the last few years I've been thru these 4:

-really old t9's
-Ride Contraband (hated)
-k2 Uprises (comfy, but sorta fell apart, not great customer service)
-got some new 'Vitas, and probably Cartels later in the year too

Still want to try

-Raiden Machine and Blackhawk
-Flux xx30, xx45, and either of the DMCC models
-even tempted towards Forum bindings a little
-Switchback


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Forum is intriguing to me also....
I've been a longtime Burton binding fan, but I've always been so-so on ankle strap comfort. I'm tempted to try the asym straps on the Custom Restricteds, but I've heard mixed things on those as well. And I'm feeling a little sketchy on the re:flex bases... I love the concept, but the base components (pads) felt flimsy and I'm unsure how they'd hold up over time.

That being said - I understand Forum is owned by Burton, I wonder how much of the components that I like are shared between them? At a glance at a local shop, the ratchets seem as nice as the Burton ratchets.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

geolemon said:


> That being said - I understand Forum is owned by Burton, I wonder how much of the components that I like are shared between them? At a glance at a local shop, the ratchets seem as nice as the Burton ratchets.


What wait.... When did this happen??


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

henry06x said:


> What wait.... When did this happen??


I dunno when, but when I called Burton for disks a few weeks ago, they sent me some Forum ones too. And the kid mentioned that it is their company, so I can at least verify.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

geolemon said:


> Forum is intriguing to me also....
> I've been a longtime Burton binding fan, but I've always been so-so on ankle strap comfort. I'm tempted to try the asym straps on the Custom Restricteds, but I've heard mixed things on those as well. And I'm feeling a little sketchy on the re:flex bases... I love the concept, but the base components (pads) felt flimsy and I'm unsure how they'd hold up over time.
> 
> That being said - I understand Forum is owned by Burton, I wonder how much of the components that I like are shared between them? At a glance at a local shop, the ratchets seem as nice as the Burton ratchets.


I have 2012 Burton Cartel restricted Re:flex, 2012 Malavita EST, 2012 Forum Shaka, and 2012 Forum Factions. The Factions have the cheapest retail of all the bindings (although I paid between 120-150 for all of them new) and they feel more solid than either Burton pair. When I say solid I mean build quality and materials. They are aluminum and plastic, unlike the completely plastic Burtons. I think the materials used on the Forum bindings will make them last longer. I also don't like the reflex base plate, it feels cheaper than Forum's Good Vibes disk.

I like Burton's Asymmetric strap on both the Restricted Cartel and the Malavita. The Shaka has this also and it is equally good. The bubbler strap on the Factions is actually really good too, especially for the bindings being a lower end of the price scale. I have some Union Atlas and Contact Pro too. I think they all have pretty good ankle straps. So you really can't lose with any of these.

I'll just share this too. The toe straps work on all six pairs of bindings I have, I think the Burton toe caps are amazing, the Forum toe caps work pretty well too, and the Unions work ok they may just take some adjusting depending on the kind of boot and the size of your foot.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

henry06x said:


> What wait.... When did this happen??


From wiki
brands owned by burton.
burton, anon, red, analog, gravis, forum, alien workshop

"In 2008, the snowboard equipment industry had grown to $487 million.[4] Burton had 40–70% of these sales"


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got a pair of this years Ride El Hefe's, the ankle strap looks really good.

It's has a really dense foam pad with cloth material on the boot side. They are really thin & streamlined, & look like they would be super comfy. They are completely seamless & look as though the foam was molded onto/around the cloth.

But it also looks like they would get scratched up maybe, I don't know I may be wrong?

Not comfort related, but for convenience. 
There is also a weird hinge thing on the strap that is supposed to keep the strap out of the way when it's undone. Don't know how well it would work, but in theory I like the idea.

I also just got a pair of Ride EX's, the EX's strap doesn't look that much different from every other kind of ankle strap, the El Hefe's strap just looks ten times better. 

But for $400+tax, you should @ least get a hand job while riding the chairlift. Incorporate that into a binding & you got yourself a winner.

But I have never used any Ride binders before.
Looking good & working well are two completely different things.

We'll see shortly though...

TT


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

henry06x said:


> What wait.... When did this happen??


A long time ago... like 2005?

Ride owns K2.
Quiksilver owns Lib, Gnu, Roxy, Rossignol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

In answer to the OP here, I will compare more closely the burton restricted asym strap to the strap on my k2 Uprises in the coming weeks, but the hinge on the k2 ankle straps should never go unmentioned, and should be stolen somehow by everyone. That feature is simple as fuck and money.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> In answer to the OP here, I will compare more closely the burton restricted asym strap to the strap on my k2 Uprises in the coming weeks, but the hinge on the k2 ankle straps should never go unmentioned, and should be stolen somehow by everyone. That feature is simple as fuck and money.


I actually checked out the K2 Hurrithanes at a local Dicks in the mall while I was wandering the other day - I did think they looked like a damn comfy bindng, I even took one down and stepped into it. Looked packed with features for a super cheap price... the ones I checked out were only $140. 
A local shop carries K2, so I may just take another look at them.

I've been hesitant to really look at K2's mainly because I have Ride bindings now, and I've been disappointed by their comfort and the one buckle plastic cracked... I don't mean that as an unfair generalization, but rather disappointment doesn't (and I don't believe ever should) lead someone to being a repeat customer... and their relationship makes me suspect. It's even unclear to me which brand is positioned to be the higher end. 
...My engine grenading twice while under warranty won't likely lead me to buy another Hyundai, even thought they've supposedly improved and improved and improved since. Same thought, it's principles.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

lonerider said:


> Ride owns K2.


That's backwards. K2 bought Ride.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

ETM said:


> From wiki
> brands owned by burton.
> burton, anon, red, analog, gravis, forum, alien workshop
> 
> "In 2008, the snowboard equipment industry had grown to $487 million.[4] Burton had 40–70% of these sales"


I new burton owned those other brands just not forum.
Also in Burton's sales something like 80% of their sales no longer have anything to do with snowboarding. One of the reasons burton drives me nuts. There is nothing I hate more than seeing someone in a burton hoodie/t-shirt/jacket and asking them where they ride to hear the reply "I don't ski or snowboard, I just thought it looked cool at ______" (insert sporting goods store)


lonerider said:


> A long time ago... like 2005?
> 
> Ride owns K2.
> Quiksilver owns Lib, Gnu, Roxy, Rossignol.


K2 owns Ride not vice versa 
Didn't know quick owned murvin.


----------

